# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Opgezette buik, geen menstruatie?

## fosforum

Hoi,
Ik ben een meisje van 15 jaar. Ik eet normaal, werd op mijn 11e voor het eerst ongesteld en was het toen steeds heel regelmatig. Ik werd meestal precies na 4 weken weer ongesteld.
Opeens veranderde dit en werd ik steeds maar onregelmatig ongesteld. Een keer was het zo dat ik ongesteld werd, en het twee en een halve maand later pas weer werd. 
Nu ik een vriend heb (nog niet heel lang trouwens) ben ik ook seksueel actief, we zijn ook al met elkaar naar bed geweest, uiteraard veilig. Alleen nu had ik dus al ongesteld moeten worden, maar ik ben het dus nog niet. Ik heb dus wel seks gehad, veilig (met condoom) maar misschien is er toch wat mis gegaan?
Ook heb ik sinds ongeveer een week een erg opgezette buik, terwijl dit normaal altijd een klacht is bij de menstruatie.

Weet iemand wat ik hiermee moet of heeft iemand ervaring met iets soortgelijks? En is er een verband te leggen tussen mijn opgeblazen buik en mijn ongesteldheid die uitblijft?

----------


## dotito

Hallo Fosforum,

Het kan natuurlijk allerlei oorzaken hebben het uitblijven van de maandstonden.

Zoals Stress/zwangerschap

Een teveel van het hormoon prolactine dat heb ik meegemaakt,maar ik had 7maand mijn maandstonden niet.
Problemen met je schildklier.

Is nu niet dat je daar iets van hebt,maar laat weten wat ik weet.

Hoe lang heb je u maandstonden al niet?

Groetjes Do

----------


## meneereddie

Hallo Fosforum,

Ga naar jouw huisarts, en vraag een klein onderzoekje aan, ivm jouw klachten.
Niet twijfelen, gewoon doen. Het onderzoek is niet raar en zeker niet eng.. 

Het gaat hier wel om jouw gezondheid!

----------


## fosforum

Hoi,

Ik ben eind mei voor het laatst ongesteld geworden en daarna eigenlijk niet meer. Wat ik nu wel heb, is bruine afscheiding. Ze zeggen dat dit oud bloed is. Het begint er alleen wel steeds meer op te lijken dat het roder wordt. Weet iemand wat dit te betekenen heeft? Gaat dit steeds meer lijken op 'normaal' bloed zoals wanneer ik ongesteld ben?
Ik denk dat het inderdaad tijd is voor een doktersbezoek...

Fosforum

----------


## dotito

Zou toch maar voor de zekerheid gewoon een afspraak maken bij de Dr als bijna 2 maand geleden is dat ge ongesteld bent geworden!

Do

----------


## meneereddie

> Hoi,
> 
> Ik ben eind mei voor het laatst ongesteld geworden en daarna eigenlijk niet meer. Wat ik nu wel heb, is bruine afscheiding. Ze zeggen dat dit oud bloed is. Het begint er alleen wel steeds meer op te lijken dat het roder wordt. Weet iemand wat dit te betekenen heeft? Gaat dit steeds meer lijken op 'normaal' bloed zoals wanneer ik ongesteld ben?
> Ik denk dat het inderdaad tijd is voor een doktersbezoek...
> 
> Fosforum


 
En, Fosforum,

Bij de dokter geweest?

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik ben het helemaal met het bovenstaande eens, alhoewel de bruine afscheiding waarschijnlijk wel leidt naar een menstruatie. Ben je inmiddels al ongesteld geworden?

----------

